# WRUW April 2021 / ЧВСН Апрель 2021 г.



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Not quite April 1st here yet. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## primoun (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)




----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

Still wearing - and checking time keeping (fortnights trial was going well - along came 'Daylight Saving' halfway through - so back to square one!)


----------



## pmwas (Aug 20, 2010)

Me Kamandir


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## ChetDesmond (May 28, 2020)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Raketa:


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

We here got stuck in lockdown mode for another two weeks yesterday evening, till early May at best.

This one will not see the sea anytime soon


----------



## Sceptic_Pencil. (Apr 13, 2018)

Starting April with my Amphibia 090.


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

This old Volna just arrived today from Bulgaria.


----------



## Pentona (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Ligavesh said:


> View attachment 15800035


Btw, I forgot to show you the backside of this watch, with it's nice inscription:










Now I can read cyrillic, but it's hard to decifer these decorative letters... Anyway, it says (I think at least) "To..(?).. on the 60th birthday, from mother and the sons, 24.12.1983". All in all, pretty nice message. The date could also be 24.07.1983, but I think that's an 'X', not a 'V'.


----------



## nicohowe (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

A is for April and A is for...








Antimagnetic.
All 3 are far from mint condition. They have clearly had a life


----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)

Morning 
Springtime


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today...










Billy super duper.


----------



## Gman_VI (May 16, 2020)

Ligavesh said:


> Btw, I forgot to show you the backside of this watch, with it's nice inscription:
> 
> View attachment 15801248
> 
> ...


i am pretty sure that says "to father". Very nice


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marius_B (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

170893


----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)

thewatchadude said:


> We here got stuck in lockdown mode for another two weeks yesterday evening, till early May at best.
> 
> This one will not see the sea anytime soon
> 
> View attachment 15800605


I hear you, comrade... Same measures as the1300s pandemic....

Nice RRO!


----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)

Blue hope...


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Raketa today


----------



## LBPolarBear (Mar 19, 2016)

DocTone said:


> Morning
> Springtime
> View attachment 15801987


OMG- I am drooling over that dial!
Mind sharing where you found it?


----------



## KF_ (Feb 16, 2021)

My new favorite.


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today..

















Billy super duper.


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)

LBPolarBear said:


> OMG- I am drooling over that dial!
> Mind sharing where you found it?


It's DIY via 3D print stainless steel


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

The only thing Russian about this newly arrived today is the 10 day 
shipping from China😀.
Fair old beast of a watch with a nice PT5000 movement.
What Is The PT5000 Watch Movement?
Seems to be running sweet, according to crude smartphone app!
Just gotta remove a link or two from the bracelet an we are all good👍


----------



## beboy (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

...and here is my Strela (CYO40CYB) on a Molnija Milanese bracelet


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

Looks like beer'o'clock comrades!


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

Ha he is lookin right at it!


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)




----------



## beboy (Mar 24, 2021)

Same day, different Komandirskie:


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Titanium 3133 from Poljot-Elite


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Just tried demagnetizing this beauty. I hope it worked! I will know tomorrow after I check the time again. Actually, it was gaining so much time I'll probably be able to get an idea if it's gaining time before I go to bed tonight. I'm loving it on this Dagaz Tropic strap!

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

JonS1967 said:


> Just tried demagnetizing this beauty. I hope it worked! I will know tomorrow after I check the time again. Actually, it was gaining so much time I'll probably be able to get an idea if it's gaining time before I go to bed tonight. I'm loving it on this Dagaz Tropic strap!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the favourite watches in my own collection,I treat it as my holiday watch but possibly should give it more wrist time..... Alas holidays abroad seem so unobtainable due to lockdowns


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

joecool said:


> One of the favourite watches in my own collection,I treat it as my holiday watch but possibly should give it more wrist time..... Alas holidays abroad seem so unobtainable due to lockdowns


I agree. It's a beauty and mine also deserves more wrist time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 15804899


Beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Sceptic_Pencil. (Apr 13, 2018)

Vostok 420 SE


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today...










Billy super duper.


----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)




----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

JonS1967 said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers mate


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Dirthitter (Mar 4, 2018)

Some eastereggs hidden*😉







*


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Semper said:


>


Wait now, is that a strap from banana skin?!🍌

Secondly, is that's a very cool dial! Do they still make these? And if so, whats the dial number?


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

811783


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## jimzilla (Dec 28, 2017)

Easter watch


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Wimads said:


> Wait now, is that a strap from banana skin?!🍌
> 
> Secondly, is that's a very cool dial! Do they still make these? And if so, whats the dial number?


apparently

they're not making it, here's a screengrab from MrOatman's collection:










I've seen it on Etsy, it's not cheap - but then again, it's a very rare dial


----------



## sekitra (Jun 6, 2019)

Raketa with a cap of coffee on a beer pad.









Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Ligavesh said:


> apparently
> 
> they're not making it, here's a screengrab from MrOatman's collection:
> 
> ...


Well damn, you're not kidding. One on ebay for €761 ex. shipping 😳 Its a pretty cool dial, but that's insane ..

Edit: did some more research, seems that the spanish forum did a banana reissue project some years back. The dial of @Semper 's watch seems to be from that project - and he seems to be from Spain so that makes sense.

So pretty slim chances of getting one at a normal Vostok prices I guess.. oh well


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Wimads said:


> Well damn, you're not kidding. One on ebay for €761 ex. shipping ? Its a pretty cool dial, but that's insane ..


Check this one out:









Vostok Boctok amphibia rising banana russian watches reviews LE 2415 NEW | eBay


Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Vostok Boctok amphibia rising banana russian watches reviews LE 2415 NEW bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





I offered him 200€ and was promptly declined. I guess he's hoping for a price like you mentioned - or more, probably expecting near 1000€ or even above - on account of the exclusivety of the dial.

PS. "rising banana" ???


----------



## falika (Jun 7, 2020)

Apologies for the incorrect date. I never change it.


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

falika said:


> Apologies for the incorrect date. I never change it.
> View attachment 15806652


Apology accepted.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Ligavesh said:


> Check this one out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, Rising Banana, legit. You can also throw a banana in the air. Rising banana for a few pennies. ?


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Happy Easter (for those who celebrate)!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

Casatiello apocrifo & Pink Slava


----------



## nicohowe (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## beboy (Mar 24, 2021)

Dave_Hedgehog said:


>


Wow, that's a nice one! What is the model number of this Vostok watch?


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog (Feb 3, 2016)

beboy said:


> Wow, that's a nice one! What is the model number of this Vostok watch?


Compressor 800B28. It was a limited edition forum project watch, so it won't be coming back in stock.









Vostok Watch Compressor 800B28


Vostok Watch Russian Compressor 800B28 can be purchased at official retailer of Vostok Watch-Makers Inc




meranom.com


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

A new strap and crown for the Volna


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today....










Billy super duper.


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Vostok 2209 from 80s


----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

I wore this Luch for a couple of days of the long weekend.


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Vostok blues

































































Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## kurtvw4 (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## malbur (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

Another "mini grail" box ticked.
I really like the size.
Like all my watches, not mint but it has "character" 
I'd never heard of a Sura until I saw one on this site.


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today...










Billy super duper.


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)




----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Kirovskie:


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 15810180
> View attachment 15810181
> View attachment 15810182


That green strap; does it have ventilation holes only on the underside or are they just very well camouflaged by the colour on the top side?


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> That green strap; does it have ventilation holes only on the underside or are they just very well camouflaged by the colour on the top side?




Just on the underside mate


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

100819 Blue Ministry for most of today


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Ligavesh said:


> View attachment 15810161


Very sharp!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

New to me yesterday. Another Zvezda tank.


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

JonS1967 said:


> Very sharp!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, it's a very nice ceramic bezel I got from vostok-watches24 - for some reason it was a pain in the ass to put it on, though, the dent on the case was caused by that. Strap from ali.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Ligavesh said:


> Thanks, it's a very nice ceramic bezel I got from vostok-watches24 - for some reason it was a pain in the ass to put it on, though, the dent on the case was caused by that. Strap from ali.


It's a great looking bezel. I can definitely relate to having issues fitting the bezel back on the watch. I've had my struggles putting bezels on sometimes. It seems like sometimes they pop on with no problem, and sometimes it's a major struggle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

JonS1967 said:


> It's a great looking bezel. I can definitely relate to having issues fitting the bezel back on the watch. I've had my struggles putting bezels on sometimes. It seems like sometimes they pop on with no problem, and sometimes it's a major struggle.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And it doesn't seem to be related to how tight the spring is - have had a struggle with one that would turn just by looking at it, and it made no difference when I took it off and tightened it up .


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today.,.










Billy super duper.


----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)

Morning


----------



## Sceptic_Pencil. (Apr 13, 2018)

I am not normally a bracelet man, but I am still enjoying the bracelet on my Neptune after swapping back from a leather strap. I appreciate the comfort & practicality of the bracelet. I swapped to a red bezel today to see if I like it more than the black bezels that the Neptune has been wearing of late.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Sceptic_Pencil. said:


> I am not normally a bracelet man, but I am still enjoying the bracelet on my Neptune after swapping back from a leather strap. I appreciate the comfort & practicality of the bracelet. I swapped to a red bezel today to see if I like it more than the black bezels that the Neptune has been wearing of late.


That Red and Green combo works really well.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Vostok Komandirskie 030934


----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## ZoKet (Jun 25, 2018)

My Zissou Precious 









Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)

Sent from my M2007J3SY using Tapatalk


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

:-D


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Rodina:


----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)

Danilao said:


> :-D


Very nice ! 
May I ask about the detail of this model ?
I like this „Tuna"- CCCP ?.. want to get ..


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Vostok 420867 GRU (or Bat World as it was christened by a member of another forum)


----------



## nicohowe (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## ronie88 (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Datsyukian (Jan 21, 2013)

My first Russian watch! Love this thing already. Many more to come, I'm sure.


----------



## ronie88 (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today...

















Billy super duper.


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

Yay. My 19mm band arrived. No more gaps!


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

DocTone said:


> Very nice !
> May I ask about the detail of this model ?
> I like this „Tuna"- CCCP .. want to get ..


It is a CCCP Time CP7027 Kashalot Akula 1980, you can see the different color variations still in production on the official website www.cccptime.com/collections/kashalot

There are around (at least in Europe, especially in Germany) many new pieces or in excellent condition at excellent prices, although those on the official price list are exaggerated.

Here are another couple of photos, ready (along with others) for a presentation which I will write who knows when I have time :-D


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Moskva:


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

I don't wear this one too much, I prefer my case a little thicker but it works well for long sleeves


----------



## falika (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Warm (23c) sunny day here in Sampa so a sailboat for today...


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

Just in. Bought this for the dial. Average case, crown is wrong, but the dial... 








If I was picky I'd say the holes in 9 and 6 are dirty, but the rest of it is too good to complain about.
I suspect it is a late 70's watch that has lived in a drawer.


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today...










Billy super duper.


----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Morning picture


----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)

Danilao said:


> It is a CCCP Time CP7027 Kashalot Akula 1980, you can see the different color variations still in production on the official website www.cccptime.com/collections/kashalot
> 
> There are around (at least in Europe, especially in Germany) many new pieces or in excellent condition at excellent prices, although those on the official price list are exaggerated.
> Here are another couple of photos, ready (along with others) for a presentation which I will write who knows when I have time :-D


👍👍thx a lot for info and impressive picture ...


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

Sportivnie today


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Raketa:


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Grant J said:


> Just in. Bought this for the dial. Average case, crown is wrong, but the dial...
> View attachment 15815504
> 
> If I was picky I'd say the holes in 9 and 6 are dirty, but the rest of it is too good to complain about.
> I suspect it is a late 70's watch that has lived in a drawer.


The dial is in fantastic condition. A great find!


----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## fjmaze (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Father of five (Apr 6, 2019)

Ginger's pick today is my Komandirskie 650539


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Vostok 420831 today (I can't think of any tobacco blends that are named for submarines or submariners so I went with Black Frigate which is rum infused 'navy' blend and at least maintained a nautical theme).


----------



## ronie88 (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## pyjujiop (Dec 7, 2009)

This was in my mailbox last night when I returned from going out of town. First purchase in a few years. I noticed someone else is wearing the same one.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

pyjujiop said:


> This was in my mailbox last night when I returned from going out of town. First purchase in a few years. I noticed someone else is wearing the same one.
> View attachment 15816718


I was, but swapped out for this one a few days ago, as I let the 24 hour run down (this is gaining about 30 SPD)


----------



## Utva_56 (Apr 17, 2018)

Danilao said:


> :-D
> 
> View attachment 15812303


Hi Danilao,
Looking at the same model but with a blue dial. 
Can you share info about leather strap connection with bar at the lug area. Is it secure efficient on the ends?.
What is the action of the bezel?. I have read some comments that is loose and not holding a position. Is it 90 clicks bezel?.
Kind Regards


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

Grant J said:


> Just in. Bought this for the dial. Average case, crown is wrong, but the dial...
> View attachment 15815504
> 
> If I was picky I'd say the holes in 9 and 6 are dirty, but the rest of it is too good to complain about.
> I suspect it is a late 70's watch that has lived in a drawer.


Continuing on from yesterday, I removed the dial to see if I could get it any cleaner.
These were taken after I got a few specks off the dial, but no luck with removing the gray in the holes of 9 and 6.








I even notice some gray in the 3 now.








Inside is clean.









Here is my "Good, better, best" photo to put things into context. 








I'm always surprised when these old Raketa's arrive that they start working with the smallest of turns to the crown. 
Then further surprised at how loud they tick!


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## miquel99 (Jun 17, 2018)

Vympel today.


















Poljot 2209 (Vympel) English


As a general rule, most watch aficionados tend to picture Soviet watches as crude, rough and effective. Today we examine a watch that enables us to dispel some of these myths.




www.safonagastrocrono.club


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Moskva:


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Blue Ministry for this morning









Edit: corrected the watch model!


----------



## DrSlamastika (Jun 20, 2020)

Icebreaker


----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## georgepletsas (Sep 15, 2019)

Im in love with that watch...received before some days(is not that big like in photo)









Στάλθηκε από το 5061U_EEA μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

I picked this CCCP Aurora from another member because I was curious about the brand. I have to say I'm extremely happy with it. The build quality is very nice especially for the price.


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today....

















Billy super duper.


----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)

DJW GB said:


> Today....
> 
> View attachment 15819634
> View attachment 15819635
> ...


Awesome...


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

BRUICHLADICH said:


> Awesome...


Thanks.

Billy super duper.


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Vostok 2414 from 70s


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Sunday Troïka on a CNS strap


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

Stuck in front of the computer by work, i can at least enjoy fragile watches that i don't dare taking outside


----------



## dinkan (May 31, 2016)

A classic Scuba dude.


----------



## yekaterinburg (Mar 2, 2019)

haha said:


> Stuck in front of the computer by work, i can at least enjoy fragile watches that i don't dare taking outside
> View attachment 15820192


I love that strap! What is the style or brand? Incidentally that's a lovely Raketa Atom!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Vostok Komandirskie 350618


----------



## Father of five (Apr 6, 2019)

Today my Komandirskie 650541


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## malbur (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today..

















Billy super duper.


----------



## sekitra (Jun 6, 2019)

Today. Have a nice week!

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

Happy Cosmonautics Day! And the 60th anniversary, no less!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## kurtvw4 (Apr 14, 2019)

Some outdoor shots of the blue scuba dude


----------



## yekaterinburg (Mar 2, 2019)

Happy Cosmonaut day!!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog (Feb 3, 2016)

I don't have a Gagarin watch, but since Raketa was named in honour of his historic flight I thought one of their space themed watches would be appropriate for the anniversary:


----------



## miquel99 (Jun 17, 2018)

Today


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Poljot:


----------



## falika (Jun 7, 2020)

As many are recognizing Yuri Gagarin today:








Yuri Gagarin: the spaceman who came in from the cold


Yuri Gagarin belied the West's austere impression of the Soviet Union – a charming, easygoing Russian with a ready smile. The first man in space became a powerful propaganda tool.




www.bbc.com


----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Started the day off with a Vostok 170894 for my morning walk:









But have now switched to a Sturmanskie Yuri Gagarin for Cosmonautics Day (aka UN International Day of Human Space Flight)








(I hadn't pushed the crown back in after setting the time earlier  when I took the photo)


----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## Marius_B (Feb 21, 2021)

Bezel from a 710, sanded carefully to match the 170 case.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

*Vostok Amphibian Classic 170962*


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## beboy (Mar 24, 2021)

My cheap Franken of the Sturmanskie... but the vintage Raketa's 2609HA movement is super accurate


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Sturmannskie 3133 Yuri Gagarin


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

Nice to see all these Sturmanskie's.
I bought this one for the nicer reproduction dial. It had the wrong hands, I am yet to find suitable ones.








Maybe it will be ready for the 70th anniversary...
Inside shot.


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)

Good morning!


----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today..

















Billy super duper.


----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

Sportivnie today. One my favorite pieces in my whole collection for some reason. It's not in perfect condition, nor is it rare or valuable, but I just really like this one.


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*35*


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)




----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Afternoon change&#8230;


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Vostok Amphibia 2209 Tonneau 200m


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

I love that watch but it's very difficult to photograph when there is a bit of sun!


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

max888 said:


> Good morning!
> View attachment 15823425
> View attachment 15823427


Where's that bezel from? My orange Neptun and the current model have a bit darker orange bezel with black numerals and indices (which I think is a bit too dark for the dial); is this an older issue?


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Vostok 960761 Neptune today


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)

Ligavesh said:


> Where's that bezel from? My orange Neptun and the current model have a bit darker orange bezel with black numerals and indices (which I think is a bit too dark for the dial); is this an older issue?


The 2016 model came with this bezel.


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

Inside









Outside


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

max888 said:


> The 2016 model came with this bezel.


They should've kept it, imo.


----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

BRUICHLADICH said:


>


Beautiful 😍


----------



## reporterreporter (Nov 19, 2019)

Recent arrival
















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)

BRUICHLADICH said:


> Reno said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful 😍
> ...


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

haha said:


> Inside
> View attachment 15824191
> 
> 
> ...


Woooow amazing watches and photos


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

This super cool watch

Hard to read the time on sunlight (near imposible), but who cares?


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Victorv said:


> This super cool watch
> 
> Hard to read the time on sunlight (near imposible), but who cares?


What watch is this??


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

That hand ! Always fascinating


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

thewatchadude said:


> That hand ! Always fascinating


Hahaha  always same super hand  i'm starting to think that our comrade Danilao is right on his afirmation , maybe i have some type of mutation for wearing the Pripyat


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

drdas007 said:


> What watch is this??


It's a Elektronika-1

Tecnochas is working on making a reissue

Here you have more info

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...&share_fid=13788&share_type=t&link_source=app


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

This week's addition.
A Zvezda with gold hands/numbers. The strap was included .


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

I forgot to post this one yesterday. Haven't worn it for months.










(I'm sure I've got a better picture of that somewhere)

Moving on, today I have the 55D again


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today...

















Billy super duper.


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Dirthitter (Mar 4, 2018)

Today it's this one because sun is finally coming out of hiding and spring time makes everything greening up and my watch as well😉:


----------



## Bandido (Mar 19, 2018)

BJA 1967


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Bandido said:


> BJA 1967
> View attachment 15825696


Changed the hands? I don't dare opening mine.
The orange strap goes very well.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Bandido (Mar 19, 2018)

thewatchadude said:


> Changed the hands? I don't dare opening mine.
> The orange strap goes very well.


 Nothing changed except the strap.


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Bandido said:


> Nothing changed except the strap.


Ok, must be a light effect. Could be my eyes too--I see them black.


----------



## Bandido (Mar 19, 2018)

thewatchadude said:


> Ok, must be a light effect. Could be my eyes too--I see them black.


yes, the light.


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Rodina:


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Vostok 170891 for the morning









and slightly left field a Vostok 010040 Kremlyovskie for the afternoon








I wouldn't recommend this for anyone who finds changing the date on a Vostok a pia; the crown guards make gripping the crown quite tricky on this one


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

I do love those Kremlins - will have to see about getting one


----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## DrSlamastika (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Luch 77471760


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

Another parcel yesterday.
My fourth sample of this dial.








Not the best dial, but the hands appear to be the right shape for a 1958 Volna.
I might create a post about all 4 later...?

Amplitude is a bit low. I suspect this one hasn't been serviced for a while.


----------



## sekitra (Jun 6, 2019)

All U need is...
(second edition, starring 470 cased Vostok)









Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Grant J said:


> Another parcel yesterday.
> My fourth sample of this dial.
> View attachment 15826843
> 
> ...


Funny story - at the beginning of my watch collecting I had bought a model like this but gilded - at the time I hadn't yet developed an appreciation for older models, and I didn't know how relatively precious these are (I thought it was just some old Soviet brand that bankrupted at some point or something like that), so I sold it very cheap cause I didn't like that it looked very used up. It did keep great time though.

Edit: Found pics



















Looking back now - I should've kept it...


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Vostok 2414 from early 80s


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today...

















Billy super duper.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Had one. Sold it. Bought it again. I've made a promise to myself to not do that again.

#008/250


----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

This 2409 just arrived from Ukraine today after 7 months in the postal system! Talk about delayed gratification. I love the dial design.


----------



## yekaterinburg (Mar 2, 2019)

I'm wearing my Prim today along with a brand new cross stitched strap I bought for it! Really enjoying the slightly different design 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

420867 for today


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

Ligavesh said:


> Funny story - at the beginning of my watch collecting I had bought a model like this but gilded - at the time I hadn't yet developed an appreciation for older models, and I didn't know how relatively precious these are (I thought it was just some old Soviet brand that bankrupted at some point or something like that), so I sold it very cheap cause I didn't like that it looked very used up. It did keep great time though.
> 
> Edit: Found pics
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pics. I won't say how nice it looks. 
Live and learn...


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Something from the vault


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

Received today, seller claimed it was like new with no scratches or marks, but I could tell from the photo that most of the bezel paint was gone and the crystal was marked.

So after a quick dip in the ultrasonic bath to remove any nasties, and a repaint of the bezel it's now a little more presentable, Not too bad for $50


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)

meanwhile most worn ..concern need more of those tiny items..


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

mariomart said:


> Received today, seller claimed it was like new with no scratches or marks, but I could tell from the photo that most of the bezel paint was gone and the crystal was marked.
> 
> So after a quick dip in the ultrasonic bath to remove any nasties, and a repaint of the bezel it's now a little more presentable, Not too bad for $50
> 
> View attachment 15829227


Looking excellent.

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)

stevarad said:


> Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


My friend , this piece is outstanding ... ( and not golden .. ) 
It's really stunning , your source of chronos seems to be endless... ??


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

DocTone said:


> My friend , this piece is outstanding ... ( and not golden .. )
> It's really stunning , your source of chronos seems to be endless...


Thank you Doc...It's not endless, but it is deep almost as your modding skills 

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Sceptic_Pencil. (Apr 13, 2018)

Vostok 420SE.


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Volna:


----------



## GMTtwotone (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

Yesterday









Today, checking the garden


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## pmwas (Aug 20, 2010)

Sputnik...



















Very nice IMO...


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

Another nice old dial.


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Who says it has to be a 'fancy' special edition model, to be your favorite Amphibia? Sometimes a plain humble 150367 -unsigned crown and everything- will do.


----------



## Marius_B (Feb 21, 2021)

Waiting for me to finish my workout.


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Marius_B said:


> Waiting for me to finish my workout.
> View attachment 15831536


Great combination, I must try this out on my 170548 Pamphibia when this bezel arrives - though I'd have to brush the bezel, hopefully I don't mangle it. Might try it also on my 170964, could see it work on that model, too.


----------



## Dirthitter (Mar 4, 2018)

An Amphi-Koma on a lazy Saturday afternoon:


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Vostok 2214 from early 80s


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Watch & Clock Maker:


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Sunny, "sporty" morning


----------



## beboy (Mar 24, 2021)

thewatchadude said:


> Sunny, "sporty" morning
> 
> View attachment 15831774


Nice! Where did you get that bezel?


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Luch single hand


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

beboy said:


> Nice! Where did you get that bezel?


Thanks. The bezel comes from meranom, bought a couple of years ago.


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

haha said:


> Yesterday
> View attachment 15830118
> 
> 
> ...


Snow? April? Springtime?

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

stevarad said:


> Snow? April? Springtime?
> 
> Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


Exactly.
Last year at the same time we were planting potatoes 🌱


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

I remember reading a post somewhere about someone wanting a watch with "IV" instead of "IIII".
I can now make a recommendation. 








Volna dials - Swap with your friends and collect the whole set.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

Back to blue


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Moskva:


----------



## GMTtwotone (Mar 3, 2019)

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Back to blue
> View attachment 15833149


More pics please! What watch is that?


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

GMTtwotone said:


> More pics please! What watch is that?


One which I modded last year - it started life as a 090679, swapped in a blue Troika dial and gilt Kremlin hands, metal retainer and a 'T2-7' bezel, edge of case polished and a 'distressed' blue metallic wash applied, dropped onto a 'GD-040-22' bracelet (parts used came from komdotcom, dial was from 'bestrus' on eBay). Nice thing about the dial, are the lighting effects that appear in different light


----------



## GMTtwotone (Mar 3, 2019)

Great job, looks very unique


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

GMTtwotone said:


> Great job, looks very unique


Thanks - here it is in sunlight


----------



## Sceptic_Pencil. (Apr 13, 2018)

Vostok Neptune.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Blue Komandirskie 030598 for today


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## pyjujiop (Dec 7, 2009)

This one today...Amphibia that I've had for more than 13 years.


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Back to blue
> View attachment 15833149


real bluety..pardon beauty.

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

This watch is real bomb!


































































Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

stevarad said:


> This watch is real bomb!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Certainly looks bombproof?


stevarad said:


> real bluety..pardon beauty.
> 
> Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


Thanks, fell in love with the dial, then went in search of the rest


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

I haven't worn this one in quite some time. I brushed the case (years ago) and put on a Strapcode endmill bracelet and that's all I did. I love the simple elegance of the deal. And it's hard to beat a 090 case!


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Vostok Komandirskie 350669


----------



## Millones (Dec 9, 2020)

An old commander with a new armor


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## GMTtwotone (Mar 3, 2019)

JonS1967 said:


> I haven't worn this one in quite some time. I brushed the case (years ago) and put on a Strapcode endmill bracelet and that's all I did. I love the simple elegance of the deal. And it's hard to beat a 090 case!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, mine says hi on a quality black NATO


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Marine suit today.


----------



## Sceptic_Pencil. (Apr 13, 2018)

Vostok Classica


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Vostok Kadet


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Jean Cardot:


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

Slave Transistor 2937


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

SE710B44 Icebreaker

weather forecast was for cold, partial cloud and no rain; so I took this photo whilst caught in heavy rain this morning...


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

GMTtwotone said:


> Nice, mine says hi on a quality black NATO


Looking good! Nice to see another one with the same dial and stock bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

Newly arrived 2214 Vostok dress watch


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

Wearing my "Happy Helicopter" today 

This is for the Syzran Higher Military Aviation School and I believe the Helicopter depicted is the Mil Mi-1 "Hare", which was the very first Soviet helicopter to enter serial production.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

mariomart said:


> Wearing my "Happy Helicopter" today
> 
> This is for the Syzran Higher Military Aviation School and I believe the Helicopter depicted is the Mil Mi-1 "Hare", which was the very first Soviet helicopter to enter serial production.
> 
> View attachment 15836265


I can almost believe that 'Happy' is smoking a corncob pipe.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

This small-case Sportivnie just came today. Has an incorrect seconds hand. Nice dial but, it'll need servicing because it stops intermittently. It's hilarious how ebay sellers say "serviced" almost as often as they say "rare" and neither term means anything at all...


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Slowly beginning to look greenish (more apparent on photo than in real) and stinking a bit corroded metal, so probably time for lemon juice.


----------



## GMTtwotone (Mar 3, 2019)

thewatchadude said:


> Slowly beginning to look greenish (more apparent on photo than in real) and stinking a bit corroded metal, so probably time for lemon juice.
> 
> View attachment 15836584


Don't do it! Keep the patina! Wish I could find a reasonably priced bronze one myself. Someone has a stainless 1967 for sale on Reddit Watchexchange


----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Moskva:


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

Verd'acciaio stagionato fresco for my birthday :-D


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

GMTtwotone said:


> Don't do it! Keep the patina! Wish I could find a reasonably priced bronze one myself. Someone has a stainless 1967 for sale on Reddit Watchexchange


The patina is nice, but the greenish part is not and it really stinks. The patina will come back pretty quickly anyway.

That said, I've got the two bronze models  and one of them will likely keep its patina--I just need to remind which one I decided upon.


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## yekaterinburg (Mar 2, 2019)

I received this lovely Raketa in almost mint condition yesterday! Excited to have worn it today although looking to get a smaller strap for my baby wrist


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

thewatchadude said:


> The patina is nice, but the greenish part is not and it really stinks. The patina will come back pretty quickly anyway.
> 
> That said, I've got the two bronze models  and one of them will likely keep its patina--I just need to remind which one I decided upon.


I hate the smell of verdigris. I can smell it from miles away. That, dead mice and cannabis resin. God knows why.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Kotsov said:


> I hate the smell of verdigris. I can smell it from miles away. That, dead mice and cannabis resin. God knows why.


Presumably because the rodents in your house smoked a fatal dose of weed in an implement improvised from the garden tap?


----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

I'm quite smitten with this one, but it needs a new crystal...
I've been searching for one of these for a while. Most of them look like their lume was applied from a toothpaste tube!


----------



## LVBakel (Dec 29, 2016)

Rare Vostok 2809 to commemorate the 40th anniversary of the autonomous Tatar socialistic republic of 1920. On the dial a picture of Kazan.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

My slightly Sturmanskie-esque Sportivnie just came back from the watchmaker's


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

New this week. Another yummy Raketa 2609A.








Same but different (note the crown and crown recess sizes).


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

Poljot "Victory" 2614.2H


----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

420281 for today


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Rodina:


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

This ScubaDude for today but wishing that we were enjoying the sun and sand as we were doing two years ago.
Stay safe every one.


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## UnzazA (Apr 19, 2018)

I hate my job sometimes. It's so early!


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## kostependrhs (May 11, 2013)

Komandirskie stainless steel & automatic.


----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)

Enjoing to see here so nice orginial watches ..
don't have..


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Vympel:


----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

Pobeda today on a new strap. The quintessential Soviet watch.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

170894 for today


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today..

















Billy super duper.


----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## roybiv99 (Jun 12, 2020)

Vostok Amphibian "SCUBA Dude"
















Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## nicohowe (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

Another arrival for this week.








Purchased for the inside, but it is a much nicer watch than I expected. The dial colour is like dark chocolate!
I should wear it next Easter.








I suspect it is a "Franken", but I like it. 
Gold indices and silver hands in a gold case...


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

Alfajuj said:


> View attachment 15840789
> 
> Pobeda today on a new strap. The quintessential Soviet watch.


Nice watch.
I have a similar one.
Is that silver around the subdial?


----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

Grant J said:


> Nice watch.
> I have a similar one.
> Is that silver around the subdial?
> View attachment 15841972


I don't think it's silver. I think it's just smudgy. I'll have to go home and look at it under a loupe.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)

Good morning!


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## GMTtwotone (Mar 3, 2019)

Coming right along


----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

Volna today


----------



## Sceptic_Pencil. (Apr 13, 2018)

Amphibia 090.


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Lourin Perrard:


----------



## Dirthitter (Mar 4, 2018)

Today a Komandirskie on a NATO


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

One for Alfajuj. I suspect your Pobeda is the same version with the silver second dial ring.
Movement in this is a 1MChZ from Q1-52.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Sceptic_Pencil. (Apr 13, 2018)

Amphibia 090 after yet another strap change.




























I think I prefer it to yesterday's black rally strap & this brown rally varient:


----------



## DrSlamastika (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Volna:


----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

Grant J said:


> One for Alfajuj. I suspect your Pobeda is the same version with the silver second dial ring.
> Movement in this is a 1MChZ from Q1-52.
> View attachment 15843561


Yes, Grant, you're right. I put mine under my loupe under good lighting and it is indeed silver. But with mine, about half of the silver is faded away, leaving the backing color showing through. Thanks for that!


----------



## Millones (Dec 9, 2020)

GMTtwotone said:


> Coming right along


I bet you are not married


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMTtwotone (Mar 3, 2019)

Millones said:


> I bet you are not married


Actually yes I am, but I keep them out of sight in my own clock room.


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

JonS1967 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of the coolest SE dials for the 090 case..... Ice cold!!!


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

:-D


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

I know it ain't Russian, but I've grown to really enjoy wearing this joker these past weeks😀


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

joecool said:


> One of the coolest SE dials for the 090 case..... Ice cold!!!


Thanks, Joe! I forgot how much I liked this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

JonS1967 said:


> Thanks, Joe! I forgot how much I liked this one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, I recall you also got the silver sunburst dial version as well for your partner.... Also uber cool version, very 1960s space age vibe!


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

Duploposto? 🤨🤨


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Sceptic_Pencil. said:


> Amphibia 090 after yet another strap change.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As much as I like monochrome, and black straps, I think you are right. Makes the watch pop.


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Playing golf at Johannesburg-on-the-Seine...


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

joecool said:


> Yep, I recall you also got the silver sunburst dial version as well for your partner.... Also uber cool version, very 1960s space age vibe!


Nope, I just got the black dial version but I do remember the silver version. It's funny, I didn't even really want this model initially but it was at the time when two seconds after an LE model was posted on Meranom they were gone so I just ordered it on a whim. I think my plan was to use the bezel or case for something else, but when it arrived I realized how cool it was just as it is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pmwas (Aug 20, 2010)

Kremlyevskie again!










Say what you will, but I like it


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

pmwas said:


> Kremlyevskie again!
> 
> View attachment 15845568
> 
> ...


So do I !


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Vostok Retro 550946 for today


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today...










Billy super duper.


----------



## Dirthitter (Mar 4, 2018)

While cleaning my BBQ-Grill it has to be my 110715 in it's final (hopefully) iteration:

green NATO with orange seams
stock bezel with orange paint on markings on the first quarter, green paint on the others, lume filled numerals as well as first and last quarter markers
blue lumed numerals and markers on the dial
Neptune hands, hour hand painted orange and relumed, minute hand painted green and relumed as well
Now I hope cleaning my BBQ was not futile and the weather holds. Looking forward turning good meat into carbon😉👍


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

DJW GB said:


> Today...
> 
> View attachment 15846480
> 
> ...


Ah, I forgot about this early SE dial. 
Burnt orange sunburst, another Uber cool one👍


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## Father of five (Apr 6, 2019)

Ginger likes this one today 
The 873 GRU dial and manual wind 2414 movement in a 120 case with flat case back


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Luch 2209 in TV case


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Rodina:


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Again today. Put it on WatchGecko Tropic strap (nicer than the OEM strap). 









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Sturmanskie 2609-3745200


----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

"Barrel" Amphibia 1190 today. Its original flared out bracelet really suits it.


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

Export Poljot movement.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today...










Billy super duper.


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Hulk hand is here


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

Of course Pripyat. 35 years....


----------



## gH05t_M4LL (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

new


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Poljot quartz commemorative -- 70 Years Great October Socialist Revolution:


----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)

Morning


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## philippeF (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## GMTtwotone (Mar 3, 2019)

Just arrived, my second Poljot mechanical alarm


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)

V


----------



## philippeF (Oct 8, 2010)

beautiful one


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Svet:


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Raketa from 80s


----------



## DrSlamastika (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## sekitra (Jun 6, 2019)

Concrete, watch, love and coffee in a paper cup.









Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today..Bit weird hands look silver but are gold










Billy super duper.


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Poljot:


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

sekitra said:


> Concrete, watch, love and coffee in a paper cup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's like a word association game: watch concrete love coffee in a cup


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Vostok 24 hour


----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

Chascomm said:


> It's like a word association game: watch concrete love coffee in a cup


Thought that the 'what 3 words' thing had gone even tighter.  and that 'watch-concrete-love-coffee' put you in the cup


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today...

















Billy super duper.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Poljot:


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

100819 Black Ministry today


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Electronika 55. New addition in collection.
Test run for tomorrow


----------



## yekaterinburg (Mar 2, 2019)

Loving my new Zim! One for the summer !


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Last day of the month.

As usual, I was woken by the buzz of a Poljot Signal










I started the day with the 'Slavostok'










...but then felt the need for something less bulky










Unfortunately the lack of contrast between hands and dial is starting to bother me so I'm contemplating switching to the Sekonda De Luxe


----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

This 1980's Komandirskie 341.180 just came from France yesterday. It's absolutely pristine.


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

My Zissou, a rubber strap, and its plastic cover. This is a diver's watch, so it has to have air bubbles...


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today....

















Billy super duper.


----------



## Sceptic_Pencil. (Apr 13, 2018)

Back to black for my Amphibia.


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## philippeF (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Poljot:


----------



## DrSlamastika (Jun 20, 2020)

vostok 160 with superlume hands and dial


----------



## Sullivanjt (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------

